# Fressen Frösche Fische?



## AxelU (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

meine Kardinälchen sind plötzlich so schreckhaft und trauen sich in bestimmte Ecken des Teiches nicht mehr. Das sind speziell die Flachwasserzonen, wo sich hin und wieder 2 __ Frösche blicken lassen. Wenn Sie wirklich mal in diese Ecken schwimmen, dann nur im rasenden Zickzack-Kurs, so als hätten sie vor irgendetwas Angst.

Kann es sein, dass die Frösche meine Kardinälchen fressen und die deswegen so schreckhaft sind und die Froschecken meiden?

Das würde mir nicht so richtig gefallen.

Axel


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo Axel,

also von Wasserfröschen weiß ich, dass sie es mal versuchen. Es gibt irgendwo im Internet ein Foto. Es scheint aber doch so selten zu sein, dass man es sehr schwer findet.

Mein Wasserfrosch hat sich letztes Jahr mal in die fressenden __ Moderlieschen gestürzt. Aber ohne Erfolg. Und die Lieschen zeigen keine Angst, wenn ein  Frosch oder eine Kröte durchs Wasser paddeln.


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo Alex,

es kommt noch besser: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1663/?q=frosch

Warum also nicht mal einen Fisch als Snack zwischendurch?


----------



## loserofday (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo

Also wenn du die kleinen Kardinäle aus nem Aquarium im Teich hast gehe ich jede Wette ein das sie von Fröschen gejagt werden. Die kleinen sind ja nicht so flink,und haben wohl vorher nie mit Tieren (Frösche) dieser Art zu tun gehabt. Aber davon ab sind Kardinäle eigentlich für den Teich garnicht geeignet.Es sind warnwasser Fische.Und auch etwas empfindlich. Besser im Aquarium aufgehoben.


----------



## AxelU (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo,

sorry, aber Kardinälchen sind keineswegs Warmwasser Fische. Inzwischen sind sich die meisten Fachleute einig, das die in Aquarien viel zu warm gehalten werden und dadurch viel zu kurzlebig sind. Aus diesem Grunde gibt es auch völlig unterschiedliche Angaben über das mögliche Alter der Fische. Im Warmwasser gehalten, verausgaben sich die Fische durch unsachgemäße Haltung innerhalb von 2 Jahren. Im Kaltwasser hingegen sind dokumentierte 6 Jahre keine Seltenheit. Die Fische brauchen zwingend eine Winterruhepause mit niedrigen Temperaturen. Wie tief die sein sollen, darüber herrscht (leider) noch keine Klarheit. Es gibt  Berichte über winterfeste Kardinälchen im Gartenteich. Durch die jahrelange, falsche Haltung und Zucht im Warmwasser, sind die Fische vermutlich nicht mehr so kälteresistent, wie sie eigentlich von Natur aus wären.

Also verlass Dich drauf; Kardinälchen gehören ins Kaltwasser und nicht ins geheizte Aquarium!!

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo,
alle heimischen __ Grünfrösche fressen auch mal Fische. Das sie jemanden den Teich leergefressen haben, habe ich aber noch nicht gehört.
Seit Teicherweitung letztes jahr habe ich auch Kardinäle. Ein __ Teichfrosch ist von zeit zu zeit zu Besuch. Trotzdem sind immer welche da, wenn man lange genug sucht. Warscheinlnch holen sich auch die größeren Weisfische und Makropoden mal einen Jungfisch.
Ps. bei den Kardinälen scheint sich sonderbarerweise die Schleierform durchzusetzen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo Jürgen,

wie sehen denn Deine Kardinälchen Jungfische von oben aus?
Komplett schwarz??

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo Axel,
eigentlich mehr dunkelgrau. Das kann aber auch am Licht liegen. Aberschon irgenwie anders wie die übliche Weisfischbrut. Wirklich anders als andere Brut sieht bei eigentlich nur die Stichlingsbrut aus. (gestreift)
mfg Jürgen


----------



## platsch (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> also von Wasserfröschen weiß ich, dass sie es mal versuchen. Es gibt irgendwo im Internet ein Foto. Es scheint aber doch so selten zu sein, dass man es sehr schwer findet.



Hallo,

ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal Bilder eines fischfressenden Froschs in einem anderen Forum eingestellt. Evtl. meinst Du das ja.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo.

Ich hab zwei entsprechende Bilder gefunden:
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/7651/display/9322235
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...7czoxMjoiRnJvc2NoIEZpc2NoIjt9/display/9036336

Allerdings kann keiner sagen, ob die Fische noch lebten als sie im Maul landeten.....


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo Annett,

das sind leider nicht die Fotos, die ich gesehen habe. Diese beiden sehen für mich ehrlich gesagt nach Montagen aus. Die Fotos, die ich gesehen habe, waren eine Serie, in der man sehen konnte wieder Fisch nach und nach verschwindet


----------



## nielsbartels (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe es gestern live erlebt. 
Ich bin gerade dabei meine Frösche zu zähmen. Handzahm sind sie schon. Hatte mal einen, der war auf eine Fliegenklatsche dressiert. Wenn man sie in den Teich gehalten hat, kam er angeschwommen und hat sich drauf gesetzt. Weil er wußte es gibt Futter.
Aufjedenfall war ich nun nach meiner Froschnummer dabei meine ca 700 kleinen 2-4 cm großen Goldfische aus dem Vorjahr mit Weißbrot zu füttern, schmeiße ein kleines Stück in den Teich. Von hinten kommt ein kleiner __ Goldfisch, von vorne ein Frosch. Ich dachte der Frosch stürzt sich auf das Brot, welches er mit den zuvor gefütterten __ Wespen und __ Fliegen verwechselt. Ich dacht ich seh nicht richtig, da hat er den Fisch im Maul. Dann hab ich den Frosch mit der Hand aus dem Teich gehoben und wollte ihn vom Fisch befreien, (oder den Fisch vom Frosch, je nach Betrachtungswinkel)aber der wollte nicht mehr loslassen. Habe ihn dann noch ca 15 Minuten beobachtet. Er hat den Fisch komplett verschluckt.
;-)


----------



## goldfisch (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo Niels, war des Grün- oder ein Braunfrosch ? mfg Jürgen


----------



## nielsbartels (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo Jürgen,
wie die Sorte nun genau heißt weiß ich auch nicht.
Ein typischer grüner __ Teichfrosch. Er sah ganau so aus, wie die Links mit den Bildern am Anfang von diesem Thema.
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/7651/display/9322235
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/9036336
(Mir sind zur Sekunde die Regeln für Bildverlinkungen nicht geläufig. Ich hoffe das geht i.O. Wenn ich das Bild kopiere und hier einfüge, verletze ich ja das Copyright.)
LG Niels


----------



## butzbacher (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo,

allgemein kann man behaupten - Frösche fressen alles, was ins Maul passt.


----------



## steinteich (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallöle,

wenn Frösche Fische fressen und gesagt wird, dass die Frösche alles fressen, was ins Maul passt, so frage ich mich, ob Frösche demnach auch Krötenquappen vertilgen.
Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen hunderte von Krötenquappen im Teich. So zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Quappen ihre Hinterbeine entwickelt hatten, verschwanden die Quppen innerhalb von einer Woche aus dem Teich. Man konnte richtig zugucken, wie es Tag für Tag weniger wurden. Dass die Krötenquappen zu __ Kröten geworden sind und den Teich verlassen haben, kann auf Grund der noch nicht abgeschlossen Entwicklung ausgeschlossen werden.
Wenn es Vögel gewesen wären, hätte ich ja mal irgendwann im Laufe der Woche mal einen beobachten müssen und so blieb zumächst offen, wie die Quappen den nun verschwunden sind. Ich habe auch mal gelesen, dass Krötenquappen irgendwie schlecht schmecken, so dass diese recht gute Überlebenschancen haben.
Wenn ich diesen Thread nun so lese, so frage ich mich, ob schon mal jemand beobachtet hat, dass ein Grünfrosch auch (Kröten)Quappen gefressen hat?
Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann gibt es für meine bisher so geliebten __ Grünfrösche aber Schimpfe :evil

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## nielsbartels (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hier gibt es evtl die Antwort:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16432

LG Niels


----------



## MichaelHX (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo,

die Tage sprang eines meiner __ Moderlieschen auf ein Seerosenblatt.

Der Frosch in der Nähe hat sich das Moderlieschen gepackt und
verschlungen.

Auch wenn ihr es mir nicht glauben werdet schildere ich euch mal was
ich letztes Jahr an unserem Teich gesehen habe.

Eine Spitzmaus kam abends zum Trinken. Einer meiner grossen Frösche
hat sie sich geschnappt und verschwand damit. Einen Tag später fand ich
die Spitzmaus tot im Wasser treibend. :shock

Gruß

Michael


----------



## nielsbartels (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Für alle Interessierten. Ich habe nun einen Frosch mit Fisch im Maul auf der Fliegenklappe sitzend fotografiert. (Siehe hier Gallerie - Tiere im und am Teich)
Mittlerweile habe ich 5 Killerfrösche. Sobald ich füttere, kommen sie aus allen Ecken angepirscht.


----------



## Doris (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo zusammen

Im letzten August hat sich einer unserer Frösche ein Notropismädchen geschnappt. 
Wir hatten in unserem kleineren Teich  gerade Wasser abgelassen um die __ Sonnenbarsche besser fangen zu können,
 da hörte ich ein Schnappen. Da hatte doch gerade der dreiste Kerl (oder war es ein Weibchen?) ein Notropismädchen im Maul, 
welches wir im Mai erst eingesetzt hatten.
Ich hab mir den Frosch sofort gegriffen und ihm den Fisch wieder abgenommen. Wie weiß ich nicht, ich wollte nur unsere Notropisdame retten.
 Schnell schwamm das Fischlein davon. 
In irgendeiner Vorahnung bin ich dann ins Haus um meinen Fotoapparat zu holen. Was musste ich sehen als ich wieder da war?
Er hatte sich das nächste Opfer gesucht - seinesgleichen, aber noch als __ Quappe.

     

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Vor 5 Tagen schaue ich mich am Teich um und sehe einen Frosch wie er gerade dabei ist einen anderen - kleineren- in sich reinzustopfen.
Wieder losgedüst, Kamera geholt und Fotos gemacht. 

 
Man sieht wie der grosse Frosch seine rechte "Hand" hebt, um den kleinen Frosch in sein Maul zu stopfen.

      
 Der kleine Frosch sieht aus als würde er sich extra breit machen, damit er nicht hineinpaßt und jetzt erst habe ich gesehen, daß der kleine Frosch noch am Leben ist.

Kamera weglegen und nach dem Frosch greifen war fast eins. Der Frosch ist mir jedoch wieder aus der Hand gehüpft und hat dabei den kleinen Frosch fallen lassen.
Der Kleine war wohl so froh wieder frei zu sein, dass er sich erst mal versteckt hat.

Kurze Zeit später habe ich den Kleinen  gesehen wie er davon geschwommen ist. Scheinbar ist er bei dem "Fast gefressen werden" nicht verletzt worden!

Es heißt zwar fressen und gefressen werden, aber wenn ich es verhindern kann dann tu ich es!
 Im letzten Jahr konnte ich es leider nicht mehr verhindern, dieses mal ist es mir gelungen 
​


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hallo Doris :knuddel

manchmal sind es halt doch keine Prinzen 

Hast Du fein gemacht  (das Retten genauso wie das Fotografieren).


----------



## Inken (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Ich hätt's genauso gemacht, Doris! :knuddel Armer, kleiner Babyfroschn..

Außerdem frisst man als Frosch __ Fliegen und Mücken und so'n Zeugs, aber doch nicht die eigene Art!  Frösche und Notropis machen dick, hast ihm das gesagt? 

Aber tolle und seltene Fotos! 

LG
Inken, die manchmal sogar den Katzen die Mäuse wegnimmt..


----------



## Doris (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*



			
				Inken; schrieb:
			
		

> Frösche und Notropis machen dick, hast ihm das gesagt?
> 
> 
> 
> ..



Nein Inken, das habe ich vergessen, aber beim nächsten mal werde ich es erwähnen


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fressen  Frösche Fische?*

Hi

Bei den Bildern nehme ich an, dass der Fisch bei einem Fluchtsprung auf dem Seerosenblatt gelandet ist (was ich schon enmal selbst beobachtet habe) Frösche reagieren eigentlich nur auf bewegliche Nahrung. Im Übrigen habe ich noch nie einem Frosch beim Nahrungserwerb beobachten können. Auch dieses Jahr habe ich zugesehen, wie die __ Kleinlibellen ihm praktisch vor der __ Nase herflogen, ohne dass er sie hätte erbeuten wollen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## hohei (19. Okt. 2014)

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum und bin über die Frage "fressen __ Frösche Fische" aud Euren Beitrag gestossen. Wir hatten in unserem Teich diesen Sommer noch 8 Shubunkies von ca. 3-6 cm Größe und es wurden immer weniger mit der Zeit. Zunächst fiel der Verdacht auf hin und wieder umherfliegende __ Fischreiher, aber gesehen haben wir noch keinen am Teich. Aber wir haben ein ernstes Problem mit realtiv großen Fröschen, vermutlich Ochsenfrösche die immer wieder einwandern.
Gestern Mittag hat einer gequackt und wir haben den mal fotografiert! Ca. 10x10 cm Körper und in voller Länge ca. 30 cm.
Den Kalibern traue ich nun schon zu, meinen Fischbestand auf dem Gewissen zu haben. Aber was macht man dagegen?
Wir haben vor einigen Jahren sogar mal 8 Stück rausgefangen und weit entfernt wieder ausgesetzt.Aber diese Spezies kommt immer wieder. Sogar in meinem kleinen Sprudelteich, separat vom Teich hab ich die schon entdeckt. Die überwinden sogar eine 2 m hohe Betonmauer, die mit __ Efeu bewachsen ist.Wir sind ratlos, wie wir überhaupt noch Fische halten können?


----------



## jolantha (20. Okt. 2014)

hohei schrieb:


> Wir sind ratlos, wie wir überhaupt noch Fische halten können?



Na, Deine __ Frösche machen doch eine klare Aussage : 
In 80 cm Tiefe und 1000 Liter gehören keine Fische !


----------



## pema (20. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
ich glaube nicht, dass der von dir fotografierte Frosch ein Ochsenfrosch ist. Sieht mir eher nach einem heimischen __ Grasfrosch aus. (- Aber ich lass mich ja gerne eines Besseren belehren.)
Aber egal ob Ochsenfrosch oder Grasfrosch...die Tiere dem Biotop zu entnehmen und an anderen Orten aus zu setzen ist falsch. Im ersten Falle verbreitest du dein Problem mit einem 'gefräßigen Monsterfrosch' an anderen Stellen - bei der zweiten Möglichkeit verstößt du gegen die gesetzlichen Maßgaben die besagen, dass man einheimische Amphibien nicht aus ihrem angestammten Biotop entnehmen darf.
Ich glaube schon, dass __ Frösche - so wie jedes andere Tier - alles fressen, deren sie habhaft werden können und was in ihr Maul passt. Aber davon ganz abgesehen, solltest du lieber stolz darüber sein, dass dein kleiner Teich so gerne von Amphibien besucht wird....alles weitere hat ja schon Anne geschrieben.
petra


----------



## Harry (21. Okt. 2014)

Das ist m.e. ein __ Grasfrosch.
__ Frösche jagen nur oberhalb des Wasserspiegels.
Gruß Harry


----------



## baddie (21. Okt. 2014)

Harry schrieb:


> Das ist m.e. ein __ Grasfrosch.
> __ Frösche jagen nur oberhalb des Wasserspiegels.
> Gruß Harry


 Kann ich bestätigen. Bei meinem "Stiefvater" durfte ich schon mehrfach erleben wie kleine Goldies geschnappt wurden....allerdings erst dann wenn die Kollegen übermütig aus dem Wasser sprangen und plötzlich auf einem Seerosenblatt zappelten. 
Alles was direkt unter oder neben den Seerosenblättern passierte ,selbst wenn das Jungvolk 1mm unterhalb schwamm, hat keinen Frosch interessiert. Fisch sei klein und spring auf Land = Snack für Frosch in der unmittelbaren Nähe


----------



## hohei (21. Okt. 2014)

Also, ein __ Grasfrosch ist erstens grün und viel kleiner, lest mal wie groß das Biest ist oben in meinem Beitrag mit Foto!
Meine Mutter hatte früher mal einen recht großen Gartenteich mit Goldfischen und Karpfen drin, und da sprangen auch immer die kleinen __ Laubfrösche vom Rand rein, die kamen von den umliegenden Kuh wiesen und vom kleinen Bach, aber die waren wirklich harmlos gegen diese Kampfmaschine-niedlich ist anders-und der ist mit Sicherheit nicht heimisch hier


----------



## rollikoi (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo hohei,

Auf deinem Foto ist ein __ Grasfrosch zu sehen. Und das er braun ist liegt schlicht und einfach daran das Grasfrösche nun mal braun sind. Die grünen sind Teichfrösche oder Wasserfrösche. __ Laubfrösche sind eher auszuschließen da sie sehr klein sind und auch sehr selten. Außerdem würdest du deutlich hören wenn Laubfrösche am Teich wären da sie sehr laut rufen können.

LG Bernd


----------



## hohei (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Bernd,
ich habs mal bei Wikipedia angeschaut, da könntest Du Recht haben:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasfrosch
Als Kopf-Rumpflänge wird 11 cm angegeben und plump, das stimmt auch.Ernähren tut er sich demnach von Insekten, __ Schnecken und anderem Krabbelgetier, von Fischen steht da nix drin, nur der plötzliche Schwund machte den schön verdächtig, auch wegen der Größe....
L.G. Horst


----------



## rollikoi (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das __ Frösche nicht im Wasser jagen und fressen können da sie anatomisch gesehen Luft und Speiseröhre nicht verschließen können (wie zB. Krokodile). Sie würden beim fressen unter Wasser schlicht ertrinken.

LG Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Okt. 2014)

Hi Horst

den "winterfesten" nordamerikanischen Ochsenfrosch (Rana catesbeiana) - es gibt auch noch asiatische und afrikanische Ochsenfrösche - kann man recht leicht an dem großen, sehr auffälligen Trommelfellkreis von den heimischen Arten unterscheiden. Bei diesen ist der net so auffällig (bei den Braunfröschen im dunklen Schläfenfleck versteckt) und viel kleiner

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Okt. 2014)

__ Frösche fressen eigentlich alles was sich bewegt und was sie erwischen/überwältigen können, selbst Vögel sind nicht vor ihnen sicher (ich glaube Helmut hatte mal das Vergnügen so was live mitzubekommen als ein kleiner Vogel bei ersten Flugversuchen in seinen Teich fiel)

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (22. Okt. 2014)

hohei schrieb:


> ich habs mal bei Wikipedia angeschaut, da könntest Du Recht haben:


Mein lieber Horst,
vielleicht vorher mal nachschauen, bevor man alle einheimischen Froscharten als 'Ochsenfrosch' bezeichnet....nur weil sie groß sind.
Noch mal zur Erklärung: Grasfrösche sind in den meisten Fällen braun - es gibt zwar Albinos und leicht rötlich gefärbte - aber die Grundfarbe ist braun. Erwachsene Exemplare können gute 10cm Körperlänge (Rumpflänge) erreichen.
Teichfrösche sind grün.
__ Laubfrösche sind auch grün...allerdings sehr klein, eher ( leider) selten geworden, leben in Bäumen und Büschen und kommen nur zur Fortpflanzung in' s Wasser.
Also fängst du da einheimische __ Frösche aus deinem Teich und setzt sie außerhalb ihres angestammten Lebensraumes aus. Das ist verboten. Und außerdem ist es sinnfrei .
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Also fängst du da einheimische __ Frösche aus deinem Teich und setzt sie außerhalb ihres angestammten Lebensraumes aus. Das ist verboten. Und außerdem ist es sinnfrei .
> p


Stimmt, besorge dir eine __ Ringelnatter, dann verschwinden die Biologisch.....ach, die Ringelnatter darfst du auch nicht umsetzen......die könnte aber deine Fisch gefressen haben. 

Tippe auf einen __ Reiher.


----------



## Christine (23. Okt. 2014)

Bei so einem Miniteich kommt doch fast jedes Tier in Frage. 

Übrigens - um die Frage mal  zu klären: Teichfrösche (also nicht das fotografierte Tier) versuchen schon gerne mal, einen kleinen Fisch zu erbeuten. Unsere haben das bisher immer versucht, wenn die Fische beim Füttern als grosser Haufen rumwimmelten. Sie/er ist dann einfach dazwischen gesprungen, in der Hoffnung einen zu erwischen. Hat meistens nicht geklappt.


----------



## karsten. (23. Okt. 2014)

hohei schrieb:


> .................
> Aber wir haben ein ernstes Problem mit realtiv großen Fröschen, vermutlich Ochsenfrösche die immer wieder einwandern.....................
> Anhang anzeigen 139240




hallohallo

vor *10 Jahren* hab ich mal in dem Thema     

die Frage gestellt .... 


und ....



es hat sich bis heute noch Keiner gemeldet !

_*grüne Teichfrösche*_ oder Wasserfrösche sind  laut , blöd und gefräßig 


vor allem aber laut

_*braune Grasfrösche*_ sind nett , leise , blöd und gefräßig

u.a. für gaaanz kleine ...blöde  Fische möglicherweise gefährlich .

mfG


----------

